# Burton speed lace replacement Lower Zone



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe call them and ask....?


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

mosf88 said:


> Maybe call them and ask....?


That was plan B. Let just say it easier for me to understand written instructions then having to translate them on the fly over the phone. Replacing my jam cleat as we speak then if the board doesn't yield an answer it's phone call time.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

I didn't mean to come off as sarcastic. I had trouble with a binding this season, at night, and I just called and found Burton was very responsive, they answer their phones, and they tend to know their stuff. Very unexpected in this day and age.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Call burton rider services. You will also need a lacing tool which is a little wire loop you push through the eyelets. I got mine from a shop. Can be done without it I think but the tool is very helpful.


----------

